# Collector model armies



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I recognise myself as a decent painter and recently havent liked the look of any new model with a few exception, but have always liked the very old models but what army do you think is the best to do using a magority of these models. I dont care how hard they are to get hold of as im patient and im taking my time on the painting.


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

Im making a chaos dwarf army that has a large amount of the citadel models (crossbowmen and warmachines) and the Marauder MM90 set and so far its looking good. They arent that hard to get hold of but they will cost you a lot at the moment. I also quite like the look of the old Marauder Dwarfs.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

In my dwarf army I use a very eclectic mix of new, old and limited edition collectors models. on the most part old dwarf modles dont look dated against the newer ones so make a great army for those who want to use older models.

I also do this with my skaven, to a lesser extent but older models do add extra detail and interest to your army.

Good luck.


----------

